# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Eesti keel
I suppose I have to post this here in the scandiavian forum, because it's the closest - Although at Scan-travells homepage the baltics seem to be part of scandinavia ::  
Does anyone here speak Estonian?

----------


## VendingMachine

Etonian is not a Scandinavian language and Estonia is not a Scandinavian country. In fact, your post couldn't've been more off topic.

----------

No but there isn't a "baltic" lounge, is there? So I though this ought to do!

----------


## VendingMachine

> No but there isn't a "baltic" lounge, is there? So I though this ought to do!

 Well, I don't even think that Estonian should be placed in the same category with Latvian or Lithuanian. Estonian belongs in the same lounge with Finish, Karelian, Vepsian, etc.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Finish

 Scandinavian... isn't it ?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Finish
> 			
> 		  Scandinavian... isn't it ?

 Finish is not a Scandinavian language.

----------

> Well, I don't even think that Estonian should be placed in the same category with Latvian or Lithuanian.

 Yes languages are different, but it usually counts as a country of the "baltic" region... 
And Estonian is very simillar to finnish - but they have no vocalharmony!   ::

----------

> Yes languages are different, but it usually counts as a country of the "baltic" region...

 What counts? Language counts as a country? What on earth are you on about. FYI Estonian is one of them Finno-Ugric languages.   

> And Estonian is very simillar to finnish - but they have no vocalharmony!

 Who they? Estonian? AFAIK Estonian doesn't, but Finnish does. 
P.S. A word of advice - get yourself and account.

----------

hyv

----------


## brett

-whoops

----------


## brett

I think it is fair that Guest come here.He/she did admit from the outset that they knew it wasn't officially Scandinavian.He/she had to try! It's very difficult getting hold of places to learn Estonian.I think my Finnish pursuits benefit greatly by Estonian grammar books.But generally I find neither.I live in Australia.There's next to nothing to help.So an Estonian enthusiast is well-advised to at least learn its similarites to Finnish.Though, so far there aren't any who've written deeply of Finnish.I'd like to find a more heavy-duty Finnish chat forum somewhere, because Scandinavian doesn't cover it really.It's mainly the Nordic languages that are refered to here.And fair enough.
Perhaps you should just surf the net a bit more, and you may (I said 'may') find an Estonian forum.If you find only a Finnish one, then you'll still get something out of that, grammatically.Failing that, find Lord Of The Ring's language 'Elvish'  ::  .I'm not serious.Though it is inspired by Finnish, I wouldn't like my chances of learning anything of note.
All Finnish and Estonian pursuers will empathize with your plight.But this forum here isn't a likely result for you.
Head aega!

----------

> Nordic languages that are refered to here

 Finland is a Nordic country!  ::  
Scandinavian is the doubt.

----------


## Kamion

I strongly remember having this discussion before, and no, Finland is  *not* a scandinavian country.

----------


## Zhenya

precisely, however there are even finns who conscider it S. anyway....

----------


## brett

Kamion, var ar det dar 'Scandinavien vs Nordisk' trad? Kommer du ihag? (I mean to say 'Do you remember', but I don't really know how it is said). Jag hitter det interassant att kanna definitionarna. 
Ocksa, Jag vet inte nar uttala en ord som 'hw...', i stallet for 'sh...'. (I'm speaking mainly of the words that begin with 'ki' and 'kj' as in kjol', 'sj', 'sk', 'lj' as in ljuta, etc. Ar det en et gamla uttal, eller ar det tva annu nyttade? (whatever the past tense of 'nytta' is).

----------


## Zhenya

> Ocksa, Jag vet inte nar uttala en ord som 'hw...', i stallet for 'sh...'. (I'm speaking mainly of the words that begin with 'ki' and 'kj' as in kjol', 'sj', 'sk', 'lj' as in ljuta, etc. Ar det en et gamla uttal, eller ar det tva annu nyttade? (whatever the past tense of 'nytta' is).

 I
 can help you. Generally words that have vowels like "i" "e" "y" "

----------

20

----------


## Zhenya

Finland

----------


## Luisa

tere! I know someone from Tallinn - but I don't speak the language. I only know how to say: Kuidas kasi kaib?  :: 
He says people in Estonia speak Russki more.

----------


## Taarup

I'm from Estonia and if anyone has questions about the language, I can help.

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote]Skinka" (Ham) is pronounced "shinka". and my favourite" Stj

----------


## Taarup

I've heard it pronounced something between 'sh' and 'hh' or a very soft 'sh'. A stronger 'sh' should be written 'tj' or 'kj' for example. 
If you know German then 'stj' and 'sj' sound a bit like in words 'mi*ch*' or '*Ch*emie'.

----------


## aget

I'm also from Estonia  ::

----------


## Hanna

Clarification about Scandinavia and the Baltic States: 
Nordic Countries = (officially) Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Iceland, (Greenland). 
Scandinavia = Finland, Norway, Sweden. 
However: These terms are strictly geographical. All these countries consider themselves to belong together as a group of Northern countries. We all feel very positive about the neighbours.  It's like a club... almost like we are the same nationality.  
Finland is a bit different because it has a different language, that the other countries cannot understand.  However, they make the effort in Finland to learn Swedish, and because of that they can participate in the Scandinavian unity.  
The Baltic countries are not CURRENTLY considered to be part of this area, but there are many strong ties and a lot of sympathy for the Balts: History with Sweden, language (Estonian is similar to Finnish) and religion. Lately also strong economic ties.  Plus lots of Baltic people live in Sweden and Finland. Most Swedes and Finns have visited that area at some point. 
There don't seem to be a lot of Baltic people on this forum. *Perhaps in order to welcome those who visit there ought to be a Baltic Room too?*

----------


## Hanna

> Skinka" (Ham) is pronounced "shinka". and my favourite" Stjärna" still pronounced "Shärna"  
> In the "lj" beginnings the "L" is not pronounced like, "Ljus" (Light) just "Jus" (long swedish "u" sound of course) 
> (Swedish is famous for it's many "sh, ch" sounds, and odd spellings of them. )
> 			
> 		  I was once told by a Swede from Göteborg that if you said "shairna" for stjärna you'd be considered gay in his city, real men should say "hhhhairna".  When I went to Sweden, I noticed some people indeed used "hhhhh" in place of "sh". So which one is better?

 Yes, this sound is very complicated in Swedish. Swedish would really benefit from using the Cyrillic letters for this sound. The latin spelling is completely random. It has to be individually memorised, including the pronounciation.  
It's true that MEN should probably not say use "Ш"  sound for these sounds. It sounds a bit too feminine. It's better for men to use "X" sound in most cases.  
So for "Star" from the example: 
In cyrillic letters, "хэрна"  or "шэрна" 
In Swedish:  Stjärna....  
There are a hundred or so words like that.  
Since I am a woman I vary my pronounciation depending on what I feel like on that particular day....   ::

----------

